# Bones from the butcher



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

What bones would be good from the butcher for the girls to chew on. Ivy and fern are so small that the bones I use to buy fir my Irish setter would never work. What do you guys get?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I like ribs from pork or beef. I also use the marrow (soup) bones occasionally. Brody LOVES them and he gets a very good chew session out of it and scrapes them clean. However, I will caution you that very vigorous and hard chewers can break teeth on weight bearing bones of large animals, and those are the femurs from cows. I would never recommend them on a bully breed with strong jaws or a large dog as I think they could break teeth or even be a bad size for swallowing. I saw a picture once of a large dog that got the marrow bone wedged over his bottom jaw and it had to be sawed off. (the bone, not the dogs jaw.)

Having said that - yes, I do buy them and after pushing out the big blob of white marrow in the middle, Brody gets one. When they are dried out (after a day), they go in the trash. But they are a GREAT occasional chew for small dogs without strong jaws.

I also like and use bully sticks regularly.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Tracy The only treat they get are bullies, so I think a good ol' bone would be a special treat. Thanks so much for your advise going to get some tomorrow!


----------

